# Remove rear bumper?



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I got my new carbon fiber diffuser in the other day and I'm having a hard time getting it to fit properly. I'm thinking it will be easier if I can get the rear bumper off and attach it then just put back on the rear bumper. Anyone have any DIY's or a link about removing the bumper?


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

This isn't a CC or even close.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Did it a couple of weeks ago when mounting a detachable tow bar.
Some pics to help you out.

Remove the bolts and the rear lights. The bumper area between the lights is attached with some clamps. You will have to pull it out bit by bit with your hands.
There are some electric wires for lights, parking sensors etc.










Similar to this

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5017668-What-did-you-do-to-your-B6-Passat-today/page42


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Im not going to do a new thread for my question so i ask right here. Am i understand right that the rear chrome parts on the bumper can be removed without taking the bumper off? If so im going to do it right away, to paint them gloss black :thumbup:


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sorry.
I do not know. Never looked at that when having the bumper down. However, I guess they are fastened with som clips or similar so it should be doable. Hope you get it done.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Im not going to do a new thread for my question so i ask right here. Am i understand right that the rear chrome parts on the bumper can be removed without taking the bumper off? If so im going to do it right away, to paint them gloss black :thumbup:




Hmmmm maybe but I would remove rear bumper anyway. Chrome trim is attached with small clips which need to be depress in order to remove them. Only way I can see you can do that without braking them is to remove rear bumper. I removed rear bumper before and it takes literally 10 minutes.

See this

https://db.tt/R8hZybZV


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hmmmm maybe but I would remove rear bumper anyway. Chrome trim is attached with small clips which need to be depress in order to remove them. Only way I can see you can do that without braking them is to remove rear bumper. I removed rear bumper before and it takes literally 10 minutes.
> 
> See this
> 
> https://db.tt/R8hZybZV


Thank you for that information!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Thank you for that information!


+1, bought CC with broken cracked center chrome bumper trim - eventually I'll find and replace it. Or get a friend with the tools to help me


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I'm about to put in the rear view camera between the license plate, this helps a lot removing it to mount camera and wire the line into. thanks for the pdf.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Im not going to do a new thread for my question so i ask right here. Am i understand right that the rear chrome parts on the bumper can be removed without taking the bumper off? If so im going to do it right away, to paint them gloss black :thumbup:


No, you can NOT take off the chrome without taking off the bumper. And if you force it, you WILL break the tabs and brackets that hold it in. I had to replace a section of my chrome that got cracked somehow, and I had to remove the entire bumper to take it off.

DON'T EVEN ATTEMPT IT.... You've been formally warned


----------

